# Rod Blank Question



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I have several Offshore Angler Cobia Special rods and I have been wondering if anyone knows the manufacturer of the blanks and the specs on it. I like these rods so much I'm thinking of having a phase rotation plan to put some high end guides and gimbals on them.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

pac bay blank, tradition 1089


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks


----------

